# Friday Night @ Stahl's Hobby Haven



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

This friday 4/25/08 will be another race night @ Stahl's Hobby Haven. The Pack along with the owners of Stahl's Hobby Haven are looking forward to another Fun Filled night of fast cars!
We know the weather is going to warm outside,but the racing will be HOTTER @Stahl's.There will be alot of good racing and alot of laughter and sharing of knowledge also.
We will be racing three classes 1/32 Dirt Mods & 4" Flexi wing cars and our fast 4" Nascar class. 
We will tech in cars before each race ,the first race will start @ 7:00 PM, remember to show up alittle earlier so you can have a few minutes to practice and tweek your cars.
If you need a set of rules for OUR Race program please contact me either by PM or [email protected]. 
See everybody on Friday night.

Ed & Sherri

THE PACK

KEEP IT IN THE SLOT

ALPHA TIRES

Stahl's Hobby Haven
363 Main Street
Pennsburg,Pa.

(215)679-5671
Scott Stahl


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Stahl's Hobby Haven*

THE PACK invades Stahl’s Hobby Haven on Friday 5/9/08.This will be our last Friday night race night for the winter series.Come on out and check us out ,we will be racing our regular Friday night schedule starting @7:00 PM,then we will try some of our old cars out, get them out of the attic or your old box and lets GO!
Our next BIG EVENT is on May 17,2008 “THE FRANCIS STAHL MEMORIAL RACE” this race day will start @ 2:00 till 8:00 pm.we will be racing our regular classes along with run what ya brung deal.
THE PACK would like to thank everybody for coming out and having fun with us @ Stahl’s.:thumbsup: Keep your eyes on the post boards for upcoming events/ racing seasons.:woohoo:
If you would like a set of rules please email me : [email protected]


Ed & Sherri

THE PACK

KEEP IT IN THE SLOT!

ALPHA TIRES

Stahl's Hobby Haven
363 Main Street
Pennsburg,Pa.

(215)679-5671
Scott Stahl


----------

